# Best way to find a donor for home insem?



## Mama+Mummy (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi all,
DP and I are planning on TTC#2 this year.. looking into egg share but thinking of trying the home insemination route first as I seem to be incredibly fertile.
So many websites for free sperm donors.. its truelly mind boggling. :S
Any advice on finding a sperm donor? Has anyone had joy finding a genuine donor online?
DP seems to be a bit fazed with the whole 'meeting up with a stranger' situation. 

Anyone in the same boat as us?


xx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi AmberKirsty, 

We're about to try home insem for the first time, we've made contact with a couple of different donors from 'Pride Angel', just waiting to see which will work out best.

I'm a bit worried about the 'meeting a stranger' thing (but then I get nervous meeting new people generally), I think its just something we have to do and DP said she would perfer to do it this way (us meeting the donor at the begining) rather than the child being able to look up a clinic donor when they turn eighteen.

I noticed you're in Hampshire, do you mind me asking where in Hampshire you are? We live near Chichester in West Sussex.

Emma x


----------



## Mama+Mummy (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Emma,

We are in the New-Forest so not too far from you  Ive never taken a look at Pride Angel but might pop over now and see how it all works.
Using home insem we concieved the first time trying, hoping we will be just as lucky next time. 
Is this your first time TTC?

Amber x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Amber,

I love the New Forest, we had all our family holidays there when I was little 

Yes its our first TTC, we really wanted to get started in January but we had a house move that we wanted to get out of the way and also wanted to wait until DW had passed the probation period of her new job (she was made permentant last month  ).

I liked Pride Angel because it works on a message credit system instead of having to sign up to a monthly subscription (you pay for a batch of message credits and then use them to contact whoever you want), over Christmas they gave away some free message credits to everyone who logged in between Christmas and New Year so we've used those. They have a few more donors in Hampshire than West Sussex so thats where we've been looking 

Emma x


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

We used freespermdonations - google it as not sure of the exact address.. We found a great donor and are now pregnant.. Good luck


----------



## Mama+Mummy (Sep 2, 2009)

We found our donor on co-parentmatch..... starting to try June cycle... fingers crossed!!
Very excited


----------



## donna_turbo (May 27, 2011)

We found ours on FSDW x


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

co-parents.net  

/links


----------

